# Morreu Herb Saffir, co-autor da escala Saffir-Simpson



## Vince (23 Nov 2007 às 22:38)

Morreu Herb Saffir, engenheiro de estruturas que juntamente com Robert Simpson do NHC criaram  em 1969 a escala Saffir-Simpson de Furacões. 
Dedicou grande parte da  vida ao estudo e investigação de estruturas mais seguras para resistirem a tempestades e foi um dos grandes impulsionadores de códigos e normas de construção obrigatórias no estado da Flórida.



> *HERB SAFFIR, 90
> Herb Saffir of Saffir-Simpson Scale dies*
> 
> Herbert Saffir, co-creator of the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Scale and a persistent advocate of strong building codes, has died. He was 90.
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/news/breaking_news/story/318153.html


----------

